# Mccormick Drill



## Nebraska Cowman (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok here it is, I found this mention in the IH farm equipment Product History. McCormick Deering Kentucky alfalfa and grass drill, 20 single disk openers 4 inch spacing. I will try to attach a pic but am new to this forum so be patient with this old man.


----------



## Nebraska Cowman (Feb 8, 2004)

*other side view*

here's the other view. Has anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Aproximately what years were those made? I think we had one similar, but we traded it in on a semi mounted in about 76. Ours would have had a grain box and a fertilizer box too.


----------

